# Need water bucket ideas for the constuctionally impaired



## CJ Neubert (Sep 7, 2009)

Claus has developed an obsession with the water bucket. :evil: He is not content until he has flipped it upside down and done Lord knows what to it. I have managed to keep it to the kennel fence with a locking threaded snap onto the bail of the bucket. I thought I had fastened the body of the bucket tight enough to the side with the extra thick rubber bungee. Claus apparently has developed close to prehensile paws, and somehow removes this. I do need to be able to empty and clean the bucket occasionally so welding it to the side is impractical. The bucket is a nice thick stainless steel, so he can't eat it.[-o< why he can't be like his sister and happy destroying the locust wood stump I put in the kennel for them I don't know. 

Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Can you use a Licks-it? I remember seeing concreat buckest somewhere also.


----------



## CJ Neubert (Sep 7, 2009)

a concrete bucket would be nice. I don't have a convenient water faucet near the kennel, and I wonder if I would not find him with his tongue stuck to it in cold weather. I wonder how he hasn't stuck his tongue to the bucket yet.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

If there was not so much snow around my buckets I would take a pic. What I did was place the curved decorative concrete blocks around my buckets creating a hole for the bucket to slide into and then I secure the bucket handle to the fence. One day I hope to use mortar to hold them together......

For the dogs here that are obsessed with the buckets, they leave them alone......my buckets are the heated ones and in the warm weather the cord fits inside the bottom and in the winter I run them through PVC and under the fence....have not had an issue with the dogs destroying them since I made the blocks around them.


----------



## Rich Love (Sep 15, 2008)

http://www.lbarmranch.com/waterstation.html

would this work you could add a fish tank heater


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Rich Love said:


> http://www.lbarmranch.com/waterstation.html
> 
> would this work you could add a fish tank heater


Rich,

Good Lord...$150 for a water bucket and you still need to add a heater? :-(


----------



## charles Turner (Mar 2, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Rich,
> 
> Good Lord...$150 for a water bucket and you still need to add a heater? :-(


 things needed.
1.small plastic trash can(like from the dollar store or something). Easier to manipulate than a 5 gallon bucket when time comes to pop the bowl out.
2. salad or mixing bowl that you or your significant other are not attatched too. Big enough hold a significant supply of water, but that will also fit down into the trash can.
3. 50 lb. of qiukcrete.

take the bowl and place it in the bottom of the trash can( make sure it sets well in the bottom), with the open side of the bowl facing down.
mix the concrete fairly wet.
pour into the can on top of the bowl, allow to cure, 24 hours is always good.
After curing, pop the bowl out of the can, sometimes this can be a pain, but it can be done.
Then you have a bullet proof bowl, and very inexpensive, yes its heavy, but it works. I usually keep a scrub brush laying around too properly clean as needed. 
Now, I have had bulldogs that would attack these as well, not to many other breeds though, if this behavior still continues, get the bowl out of there asap, this is a teeth wrecker for sure.
GOOD LUCK.


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

http://gamedogs.org/bowls/

http://www.allmolds.com/misc.htm


----------



## charles Turner (Mar 2, 2009)

James Lechernich said:


> http://gamedogs.org/bowls/
> 
> http://www.allmolds.com/misc.htm


same concept, nice visuals on this one though. Never used a planter for though for the mold.....


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

We had the same problem with a couple dogs. They would eat hard plastic buckets, rip the handles out and puncture small galvanized or stainless buckets. We went to galvanized livestock tanks similar to these http://www.barnworld.com/sa/c/galvanized_stock_tanks.htm

Even full of water some of our dogs drag them around but at least they don't eat them or dump them. ](*,)


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

charles Turner said:


> same concept, nice visuals on this one though. Never used a planter for though for the mold.....


I credit your description with jogging my memory. The allmolds link is a little more user friendly.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

you can use thomas' suggestion but could also use a stainless bowl, spray it with PAM so it wont stick to concrete, and you can use the bowl still, just drop it in the concrete form.

I made a mold and used the same concept with a heated water bucket, costabout $30.00 total. The mold for this is a little more complicated due to the power cord, i used pvc pipe section, so bucket comes out, cord and all and drops back into the concrete block. Works like a charm.


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

My friends dog favorite toy is the 5 gallon water bucket, the problem is winter time the buckets freeze and not uncommon to waking up in the am and hearing the dog play with frozen water bucket....Last year he made a regular square box lined them with a stryofoam sheets and place the 5 gallon water bucket inside the box, prevent the water from freezing, most of the time... plus at the same time prevents his dog from chewing and spilling their water buckets as they always do. So far so good.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

CJ Neubert said:


> I do need to be able to empty and clean the bucket occasionally so welding it to the side is impractical.


If you have welding capabilities, why not weld a couple of metal rings to the outside of the bucket close to the bottom so you can use those to snap it to the fence using those. If he's not breaking the current snap that is holding the bucket on the fence, just twisting it upside down, this should prevent him from getting it turned over. 

Another option, with the right sized bucket (a deep bucket vs a bowl type shape, and remove any handle or other parts) would be to make the cement mold, but once it's dry turn it over, pop the bucket out (use the PAM idea) and then put the bucket back in. Then you can pop it out for easy cleaning, but the dog can't get a hold of it to turn it over or otherwise damage it.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Can use an old tire..holds water and is a chew toy....free as well.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

If you stack two tires and bolt them together you can drop a five gallon horse bucket right down into it. YOu can add an eyebolt to the top of the tire to attach the bucket handle if you have a dog that likes to remove the bucket. If you have a dog that likes to roll tires around you can fill the tires with rock or gravel or cement. Bucket comes out easy to clean it.


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

You could use al those fancy suggestions... OR, you could let the dog swimin the riveror ake foranhour or 2 fetching a stick or go hike with him and let him run free.

He'll be a good boy then, I bet.

Or somebody suggested an old tire. Not hard on the teeth and cheaper than the alternatives.


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

Great thread!! Judge eats his bowls, metal, plastic, whatever, he destroys them outside. I finally got him a huge 15 gallon bucket and that works fairly well. I secure it to the fence and only fill it up about 5 gallons worth in winter. I like Carol's idea though. May try that one! 

How is Claus? Did he get certified or was it Barbie? 

Courtney


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I had that problem once....for about a week. Now all the dogs have 15 gal oval tubs they can't pick up. A few are round but none of them need to be tied down. They are about $35 ea. That should be easy enough even for the construction impaired.....Get a BIGGER CONTAINER with no bails. LOL Of course I had to run about 200' of water lines so I didn't have to carry them but PVC is easy for anyone.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

There's been a lot of good suggestions here on this subject. For those of you who have livestock I'm wondering would something like this work? If so, depending upon the situation it might be a viable option. The exit tube looks like it's made of rubber which may or may not be a problem for the dog.

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...hl=en&client=safari&rls=en&sa=N&start=21&um=1

I see the link doesn't seem to point directly to it. The item is the cast iron cattle waterer.


----------

